# Do you have a Tattoo?



## Diane (Feb 28, 2005)

Do you have a Tatoo? If so what is it? Would you get another one? What do you think of Angelina's?

This is for Tony.


----------



## Joyeuux (Feb 28, 2005)

Tony's loving it!!

No tattoos for me -- my tastes change too much. I've heard of a new technique where the ink actually fades away in about 5 years or so. Maybe I'd be up for that, but I dunno.


----------



## Geek (Feb 28, 2005)

Oh actually I find them intriguing on women...but Anglinas...woo nice

NOPE....even though I was in the US Navy sailing the 7 seas protecting our country, I did NOT get any tatooos..





Originally Posted by *Diane* 

Do you have a Tatoo? If so what is it? Would you get another one? What do you think of Angelina's?
This is for Tony.


----------



## wongy74 (Feb 28, 2005)

I have three- a hieroglyphic-style honu (Hawaiian sea turtle), the chinese character for "lion," and a butterfly.

I love Angelina's tatoo. But I would never get one like it because it is huge!

Originally Posted by *Diane* Do you have a Tatoo? If so what is it? Would you get another one? What do you think of Angelina's? This is for Tony.


----------



## Geek (Feb 28, 2005)

We will require PICS, you know









Originally Posted by *wongy74* 

I have three- a hieroglyphic-style honu (Hawaiian sea turtle), the chinese character for "lion," and a butterfly.
I love Angelina's tatoo. But I would never get one like it because it is huge!


----------



## wongy74 (Feb 28, 2005)

Lol, My digi cam has crapped out so I can't take pics right now! I promise to post when I get my hands on a digi cam.





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* We will require PICS, you know


----------



## Geek (Feb 28, 2005)

KKK, holdin u to it

XX





Originally Posted by *wongy74* 

Lol, My digi cam has crapped out so I can't take pics right now! I promise to post when I get my hands on a digi cam.


----------



## Diane (Feb 28, 2005)

I have two...a heart with my hubby's name in it with flowers around it and a butterfly. But I wouldn't get another one.


----------



## Laura (Feb 28, 2005)

Nope i don't have a tatoo.. They're not really my scene if i'm being honest. All i think about when i see tatoo's is "what will that look like when the person is old &amp; wrinkly"!! I don't like Angelina's at all.. Whatever about small cute ones, that is just big &amp; ugly IMO anyway


----------



## Diane (Feb 28, 2005)

I won't get another one because they're very hard to cover up when you need to. One of my regrets. I think Angelina's tatoo is just ugly.


----------



## Jen (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, I do have one tattoo. It is on my lower back. Got it about a year ago. It is a swirling lines design. IT DID HURT too.

I do not like Angelina's at all.


----------



## Geek (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes, this is the huge thing. Most don't think about when they will be like 57 with a bunch of tribal tatoos and stuff......





Originally Posted by *Laura* 

Nope i don't have a tatoo.. They're not really my scene if i'm being honest. All i think about when i see tatoo's is "what will that look like when the person is old &amp; wrinkly"!! I don't like Angelina's at all.. Whatever about small cute ones, that is just big &amp; ugly IMO anyway


----------



## keaLoha (Feb 28, 2005)

I have a Gemini sign on my inner left ankle. Although I don't regret it, but as I approach 32, my like of tatoos have changed--b/c everyone has them or seems to be getting them, I don't want one any longer.

As for Angelina's tatoo, it's beautiful, but it's just way huge. Her makeup artist on any movie set will have a wonderful time trying to cover that one up.


----------



## HarleyMom (Feb 28, 2005)

*I have six and don't regret any of them, both shoulders, both arms and one on my butt cheek (it used to be higher up



). My hubby and I have gotten matching ones for our anniversary a couple of times too. Mine are all in places I can cover up with clothing if need be, that was something I promiced my Mom years ago.*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 28, 2005)

I have one on the small of my back that I got when I was 18. I have it a lot lower than most of my friends' lower back tattoos... you don't see mine when I wear pants... it's about an inch or so under the waistband... (unless I wear really low jeans, which, with my ass... is NOT OFTEN! LOL) and it's only about 1 inch thick and about 4in. long (or so) It's pretty tiny compared to all my friends' tatt's. I originally was debating between the one I have and a similar design with a butterfly in the center.... they didn't have the exact butterfly I wanted, and I figured If I didn't do it then... I'd chicken out entirely. I love it... and I don't regret it at all... I especially like that it isn't seen unless I want &amp; let it be seen... (like if I squat down and lean over - you'll see it, but thats about it, I usually have to pull down the back of my pants a little if someone wants to see it) So thats pretty good - I'm happy about that. I might add some tiny butterflies... (really tiny) on the ends of the vines, to fulfill my butterfly obsession... but I dunno... we'll see. Definitely don't think I'll get anymore anywhere else though... that's pretty much the only place I think that is totally hidable and won't stretch if I ever have kids. I saw a pregnant girl one time that had tribal stuff going around her belly button in a circle. When her stomach was flat I'm sure it looked better, but when she's 8 months pregnant it looked like a giant black hole about to swallow you up!



Anyhoooo, here are my pics... little crappy - it's hard to take pics of your back and hold down pants at the same time!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Feb 28, 2005)

My butterfly idea lol Don't know where I'd stick em'... but you get the idea - tiny ones that look like they landed on those viney things...


----------



## itsd2382 (Mar 1, 2005)

Nope, but I wanted one but Hubby wont let me


----------



## Lealabell (Mar 1, 2005)

No tattoos for me, although I used to have my eyebrow pierced which surprises a few people who know me now.


----------



## stacie0129 (Mar 2, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Lealabell* No tattoos for me, although I used to have my eyebrow pierced which surprises a few people who know me now. No tattos for me either. I get tired of things hanging on the wall!!! So I know I wouldn't want to have a tattoo on my body. I think they are tacky. I don't like Angelina'a at all.


----------



## tylda1969 (Mar 2, 2005)

Yes I have 1 on my right ankle. I like it as much now as when I first got it which was about 12 or 13 years ago. Thou I don't think about it. I really want to get one on the small of my back of some kind of scrolling design. My husband didn't used to want me to get another one, but he's been thinking about one for himself lately. If he gets one I will be with him getting the one that I want. Here's the one from my ankle.

Originally Posted by *stacie0129* No tattos for me either. I get tired of things hanging on the wall!!! So I know I wouldn't want to have a tattoo on my body. I think they are tacky. I don't like Angelina'a at all.


----------



## tylda1969 (Mar 2, 2005)

Sorry, no pic. My computer is about to go out the window! It has been acting up all day. When I get working right I'll try and reattach the pic.

Originally Posted by *tylda1969* Yes I have 1 on my right ankle. I like it as much now as when I first got it which was about 12 or 13 years ago. Thou I don't think about it. I really want to get one on the small of my back of some kind of scrolling design. My husband didn't used to want me to get another one, but he's been thinking about one for himself lately. If he gets one I will be with him getting the one that I want. Here's the one from my ankle.


----------



## Tiel6 (Mar 2, 2005)

Angelina's tatt would be too big for me....

I don't have one, but have been thinking about getting one on my lower back. Not sure about the design yet....


----------



## destiny (Mar 2, 2005)

Tattoos for most people are not simply because they want a tattoo, or because it is "in". It represents something. Something, that maybe only they will understand. Just like Angelina. I may never get one that is that big, but it suites her really good.

I have one too. On my lower back, like NYangel, pretty low. a Chinese sign for "destiny". 

I am not sure if I would like another one, but I would love to go through that experience again. That feeling of sweet pain is just addicting.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 2, 2005)

No tatoos for me or on my guy. I personally do not like them










Originally Posted by *Diane* 

Do you have a Tatoo? If so what is it? Would you get another one? What do you think of Angelina's?
This is for Tony.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 3, 2005)

Suprisingly, I have no tattoos. I have given someone a gang tattoo when I was drunk with a homemade ink gun. Yes, they were a gang member, and my stupid friend was dating him. Ugh. I plan on tattooing every part of my body that I hate. My plans include shoulder pieces and lower back ones that wrap around the stomach, possibly some cute stuff on the back of my calves. Very bright and colorful, my first tattoo will be a Hawaiian floral design on my back. My parents aren't too happy with my idea for the arms, so I am going to wait until later before I get that done.


----------



## kitakat (Mar 6, 2005)

Hi everyone!! i also have a tattoo from when i was 14, and really stupid!! im not allowed to have them in my religion, so i did a big mistake, but before i didnt listen to anyone....now i regret it.....i want to get it taken off, but still collecting the money to do it and waiting.......here it is and it a baby with butterfly wings who can make wishes.....but now my only wish is that it wasnt there...lol....


----------



## Geek (Mar 6, 2005)

IMHO, I think many people have Tattoos they regret, but just don't say it. It's a pride thing I am sure.









Originally Posted by *kitakat* 

Hi everyone!! i also have a tattoo from when i was 14, and really stupid!! im not allowed to have them in my religion, so i did a big mistake, but before i didnt listen to anyone....now i regret it.....i want to get it taken off, but still collecting the money to do it and waiting.......here it is and it a baby with butterfly wings who can make wishes.....but now my only wish is that it wasnt there...lol....


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kitakat* Hi everyone!! i also have a tattoo from when i was 14, and really stupid!! im not allowed to have them in my religion, so i did a big mistake, but before i didnt listen to anyone....now i regret it.....i want to get it taken off, but still collecting the money to do it and waiting.......here it is and it a baby with butterfly wings who can make wishes.....but now my only wish is that it wasnt there...lol.... Thats actually a cute idea, Kita....l think that if you had it done now instead of at 14, it could've been more detailed, colored, realistic, etc.... &amp; you might find it more appealing. The tattoos people are getting now are so "WOW" in comparison to ones that were done years ago... guess the technology changes with the times...



I think I would only regret mine if I had a name on there.. I would NEVER put someone's name on me permanently... but that I would eventually regret if I did. Especially if me &amp; the guy broke up &amp; I'm stuck with his name on me.



I like the position of mine, and that it's simple and small... so I have no regrets... but I can see how some people might.


----------



## iluvgators (Mar 7, 2005)

Yes, I have 2 and I DO want more!! My first one I got about 10 or 11 years ago. It is of an English Bulldog just above my right ankle. I love those breed of dogs, but since they are so expensive, I figured that was the only way I could have one. The other one I got for my 33rd birthday this past October. It is of roses w/ full and closed blooms w/ the leaves wrapped around my left ankle. My next one is going to be of an alligator. And I can't wait!!! I also want a few more here and there, but right now I am concentrating on getting the alligator. As for Angelina's, I LOVE it!!

Anita


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 8, 2005)

Originally Posted by *jamiemeng* No tattoos for me. Just gonna get a piercing on my nose in a year or two. Thanks * That's cool.... I only have my ears pierced.



*


----------



## kitakat (Mar 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Thats actually a cute idea, Kita....l think that if you had it done now instead of at 14, it could've been more detailed, colored, realistic, etc.... &amp; you might find it more appealing. The tattoos people are getting now are so "WOW" in comparison to ones that were done years ago... guess the technology changes with the times...



I think I would only regret mine if I had a name on there.. I would NEVER put someone's name on me permanently... but that I would eventually regret if I did. Especially if me &amp; the guy broke up &amp; I'm stuck with his name on me.



I like the position of mine, and that it's simple and small... so I have no regrets... but I can see how some people might.



My father has about 20 tattoos, mostly tribal and aquatic stuff like that, he pays big money to have them done and gets them mostly done in amsterdam and singapore...i still regret mine though, but i agree that nowadays there is more of a choice...i did choose to get the gray color that it is, because i didnt want it to dark.....When i went to get it done there was a 25-26 year old guy in the chair and he was getting a girls name covered up, but it was huge and exactley where yours is...he had to get a batman logo over it bigger than a sheet of paper, it was bleeding so bad and he was in so much pain!! i almost left....i also convinced my cousin to get a toungue ring that day....have u ever seen how they do that!!yuck!! in the car leaving she got it stuck in between her two front teeth, and as she was driving she panicked..lol..i had to take the wheel pretty quick and that was my first driving lesson.loool...


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *kitakat* My father has about 20 tattoos, mostly tribal and aquatic stuff like that, he pays big money to have them done and gets them mostly done in amsterdam and singapore...i still regret mine though, but i agree that nowadays there is more of a choice...i did choose to get the gray color that it is, because i didnt want it to dark.....When i went to get it done there was a 25-26 year old guy in the chair and he was getting a girls name covered up, but it was huge and exactley where yours is...he had to get a batman logo over it bigger than a sheet of paper, it was bleeding so bad and he was in so much pain!! i almost left....i also convinced my cousin to get a toungue ring that day....have u ever seen how they do that!!yuck!! in the car leaving she got it stuck in between her two front teeth, and as she was driving she panicked..lol..i had to take the wheel pretty quick and that was my first driving lesson.loool... *Yeah... I saw a friend get her tongue pierced once... ugh I couldn't even watch them do the whole thing! Too painful looking for me - &amp; I think I would have something like that happen to me too (if not worse) so I don't thinkI'll ever be getting one! LOL Plus for some reason I dont think I'd like having to feel it in my mouth all the time.. too annoying!



*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Funny ..I don't even feel mine ...forget that it's there actually! But then I've had mine since 92 so no wonder I'm used to it. I did have to repierce it also ...had taken it out for a job interview ..and didn't put it back in time (those WILL heal over) ...didn't take much and it didn't hurt! Didn't even have the swelling like the first time! *I guess you'd get used to it... especially in that amt. of time! But I don't know... a poppy seed that gets stuck in my tooth or on the side of my mouth will drive me crazy.. so I don't think I have the tolerance to leave it in long enough to get used to it! LOL I'd be ripping that thing out the minute I smack my teeth with it! LOL



*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 9, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* OH NO NO NO NO ...trust me ...I'm like that too ...strawberry seeds, POPCORN ..god I hate when those little pieces get stuck ...I can get REAL anal about getting that LITTLE piece out too! LOL Maybe because this is in the center of the tongue ..although at first it was some time getting used to it ..and mostly that was because the bar was TOO long! Once I went to a much smaller bar ...it's better. *I'll admire yours from afar! LOL I'm like that w/ popcorn too - I refuse to eat it unless I have plenty to drink nearby... especially for those plastic like things that always seem to get stuck in the WAY back and shiny side up so that you can't wash it down!! Ugh ugh ugh!



*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *broken* I have a small one on top of my right foot. Hurt really bad too. It's 3 keys representing "love, health and wealth".



*thats cute!



And did they bring you 'love health &amp; wealth' ?



*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *broken* LOL well I have love and health so 2 out of 3 isn't bad! I guess the 3rd one could be very close.



Thats cool!



I think I may need some keys! LOL


----------



## wongy74 (Apr 10, 2005)

Here's pics of two of my tattoos, as promised!











Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* We will require PICS, you know


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* Here's pics of two of my tattoos, as promised!










cute Jess!


----------



## Geek (Apr 10, 2005)

lol "as promised"

very cute!





Originally Posted by *wongy74* 

Here's pics of two of my tattoos, as promised!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 10, 2005)

I'm lovin' the little turtle! LOL


----------



## Jen (Apr 10, 2005)

Oh, those are cute Jess!


----------



## Andi (Apr 10, 2005)

I was really thinking about getting one not too long ago. It would have been two red cherries next to my left hip bone. but I didnÂ´t get it after thinking about it for a while.

I like the lower back spot, but so many girls already have a tattoo there, so I would want it somewhere else.

IÂ´m still thinking about it though...but I`m too chicken I guess. I can change my mind withing minutes so IÂ´m probably not the person for a permanent tattoo.


----------



## Marisol (Apr 10, 2005)

I really want one but I am totally not into pain at all. Maybe one day when I get the courage...


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 10, 2005)

i love your tattoos, janelle and jess! very cute!

kim, i'd NEVER think you have all those tattoos. you seem like a very conservative person. i hope you don't take that the wrong way! i don't mean it in a bad way at all


----------



## wongy74 (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I have to be honest though... if I could do it all again, I wouldn't! I was 18 when I got those... I *really* should have thought about it more. I'm lucky I wasn't dumb enough to pick something huge and/or ugly!

Arielle~ Keep this in mind before you get a tattoo! My advice would be to wait until you're at least 21. I've heard it hurts WAYYY more to get it removed and doesn't get rid of all of it! Also, if you get one, make sure it's in a place where you can hide it easily if you need to, keeping in mind your future, possibly as a big shot business woman or whatever you want. So don't tattoo your head! LOL!


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 11, 2005)

Maybe I'm just too conservative, but I've never had a desire to get a tatoo, or pierce anything except a single hole in each ear .... of course I also have a low pain tolerance so that just makes me want them even less! lol At least with piercings they can grow back -- looking at how my taste in clothes and makeup has changed over the years, I know I couldn't pick a tatoo that I would still like in 10 years!


----------



## glamslam (Apr 11, 2005)

Ugh! I have 2 lousy tatts. First one, a dove on my right ankle when I was 18. Second one about 6 months later...a heart-shaped wreath that I designed myself. The tattoo artist was not talented, to put it nicely. The colors suck and the detail work is blurry. I did try to take pictures but they came out bad. I was planning on getting a whole bunch of tatts, I had all kinds of designs thought out. Mostly things like flames (I'm obsessed with them), angels wings, or a gothic cross. But...like kitakat it's frowned upon in my religion. I am sad because I love tattoos a lot! But it isn't worth it, if I'm going to regret it, like I do the ones I already have. Oh, since piercings were mentioned, I may as well put my 2 cents in. I don't like them!


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 11, 2005)

I've got a small butterfly on my lower back...got it when I was 19 just because I wanted one, it has no significance. I was gonna get a flower till I got to the shop and saw the pictures they had. But I like it because it's cute and guys always think its sexy


----------



## Geek (Apr 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* 

Maybe I'm just too conservative, but I've never had a desire to get a tatoo, or pierce anything except a single hole in each ear .... of course I also have a low pain tolerance so that just makes me want them even less! lol At least with piercings they can grow back -- looking at how my taste in clothes and makeup has changed over the years, I know I couldn't pick a tatoo that I would still like in 10 years! 


I am sort of the same way. I have no tatoos. Prolly too conservative like GirlGeek


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 11, 2005)

My tattoo actually TICKLED! God, it tickled so bad I tried so hard not to laugh. Not really any pain at all. The only time I actually felt anything was at the very end for like a minute when he colored in the yellow flower center. That was it.


----------



## envymi (Apr 11, 2005)

I love tattoos if they're done with thought and meaning, hate the ones that are just for fad. I have 3 right now, but I want a couple more, just trying to find the right person to do it(the one who did my first 3 is locked up now) I have an ankh with a snake wrapped around it on my ankle, a snake in the form of a treble clef on my outer thigh, an ancient dragon symbol on my lower abs. I want one behind my neck and one on my lower back also.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 11, 2005)

is it true that if a female gets a tattoo where her ovaries are, there will be complications?


----------



## wongy74 (Apr 11, 2005)

WHAT?!?! Doubt it.

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* is it true that if a female gets a tattoo where her ovaries are, there will be complications?


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 11, 2005)

i have 2 tats one on my right shoulder blade it's a poinsetta type flower i got that when i was 18

and i got my ankle done when i was 20 i have a pic of my ankle






a friend drew the design and at like 2am it looked cool and i said dude put that on there.

i got mine done b4 it was the "in" thing to do. and i'd like to get a couple more. I want a Harley Davidson tat i just never figured out what i wanted so i haven't gotten it yet. i'd lke something on my foot but that would hurt like biatch so i am rethinking that. (my cousin has a cool as tat on her foot it wraps from by her toes up her foot on the side (not by the arch but the flat part) and goes up her ankle


----------



## hawaiilatina (Apr 11, 2005)

_*I have three! One is of a yellow hibiscus flower with my daughter's name on the back of my neck. The second is on my left shoulder blade of a baby angel sleeping (for the one I lost in 2003) and the third is on the small of my back of a heart with a flame, like the one in the below. And yes I would get another one. I do like the one Angelina is getting in the pic. I have no regrets. I really think out what I want first b/c it's something that I will have for the rest of my life. *_


----------



## hawaiilatina (Apr 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* My tattoo actually TICKLED! God, it tickled so bad I tried so hard not to laugh. Not really any pain at all. The only time I actually felt anything was at the very end for like a minute when he colored in the yellow flower center. That was it.



_*That's so funny Janelle. My first one (the hibiscus) my hubby and his friend told me that it was going to really hurt. I told them that if I was able to give birth with no drugs that worked that I felt it all the pain, then I can handle a tattoo! And it is true it didn't hurt at all. The second one (baby angel sleeping) I was pretty numb to begin with b/c I did it 3 weeks after I loss my baby so I felt absolutely nothing. The third I felt a little but it was okay. *_


----------



## Geek (Apr 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

i have 2 tats one on my right shoulder blade it's a poinsetta type flower i got that when i was 18and i got my ankle done when i was 20 i have a pic of my ankle






a friend drew the design and at like 2am it looked cool and i said dude put that on there.

i got mine done b4 it was the "in" thing to do. and i'd like to get a couple more. I want a Harley Davidson tat i just never figured out what i wanted so i haven't gotten it yet. i'd lke something on my foot but that would hurt like biatch so i am rethinking that. (my cousin has a cool as tat on her foot it wraps from by her toes up her foot on the side (not by the arch but the flat part) and goes up her ankle




LOL "i got mine done b4 it was the "in" thing to do."


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOL "i got mine done b4 it was the "in" thing to do."



well it's true. as soon as every one and their mother started getting tats i was like ok looks like i am waiting to get another one til after all the kids getting them decide it's not cool anymore, that was the main reason i didn't get my nose pierced when i wanted it done. i have wanted my nose pierced since i was 18 then it got "cool" then i had a window a couple years ago when it wasn't the "in" thing to do now it's "in" again so i have to wait and that was a thing i said i'd do b4 i am 30 cus yanno you can do stuff like that in your 20's but people look at ya funny when you are doin this stuff in your 30's.so i have a year left hopefully it gets uncool again lol (i am not one for trends can't you tell i do try to be kind of original)


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 11, 2005)

Sorry girls, I have no tatoos. I am the ipotome of conservatism and just cannot fathom getting any.



Nothing against you all who have them tho.


----------



## WarholsMarilyn (Apr 16, 2005)

I have one on my right calf. Which I have only had for about a year. Though i did think about it for ten. I had drew up the design in the early nineties and kept it around. I figured if I still liked it in ten years and it still held the same meaning, then I would not regret getting it. It is of a pyramid with the latin phrase "face quidlibet volo" insde, which means do what thy will. Then insde that is anothe pyramid with the eye of Osiris inside that and an ankh off the lower curved line of the eye. The pyramids represent power, the ankh and eye are life and death. As for another one I am debting on one for the other calf of a jester or fool, to represent my carefree spirit and innocence in life that one should never let die.

As for Angelina's one I like it very much. For myself it is a little bit to big though.

Here is a pic of mine


----------



## Andi (Apr 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* is it true that if a female gets a tattoo where her ovaries are, there will be complications? I donÂ´t think thatÂ´s possible. the tattoo color only penetrates the surface skin. 
somebody also tried to convince me that getting your belly button pierced may result in infertility...I donÂ´t know where people get these weird ideas from


----------



## Andi (Apr 16, 2005)

Arielle~ Keep this in mind before you get a tattoo! My advice would be to wait until you're at least 21. I've heard it hurts WAYYY more to get it removed and doesn't get rid of all of it! Also, if you get one, make sure it's in a place where you can hide it easily if you need to, keeping in mind your future, possibly as a big shot business woman or whatever you want. So don't tattoo your head! LOL!





well I will be 21 in a few months-but I donÂ´t think I will do it because itÂ´s permanent and I change my mind a million times a day *gg*. but I do have my belly button pierced which wasnÂ´t a hard decision cause when you take it out the whole will be gone soon.


----------



## jessica9 (Sep 18, 2005)

all my friends turned 18 before i did, in high school. so they all ran off and got the tattoos that were trendy at that time, which were of course japanese characters. at the time, i remember wishing i could get a tattoo too. i had gone to the library and looked at old art books and had an idea for what i wanted (which i admit wouldn't be too stupid today), but the tattoos my friends have? if i were them, i would regret them! the funniest thing is that my best friend got these two japanese characters that meant strengh and love (or something generic of that sort), and they ended up being the exact same tatoos that sporty spice had and in the same exact spot! so when people would ask him what they meant, he would just say, "it's personal." haha!

my boyfriend has nice tattoos (on his arms, which i love on guys!) but for me, i just don't have a strong desire to get a tattoo. sure...the tattoo on angelina's back is very nice, but frankly i would rather look at a chinese painting on my wall. to each their own is my opinion. if i did get a tattoo, it would most likely be on the inside of my arm and be something in greek, hebrew, or arabic letters since i study language. i think tattoos on the inside of the forearm are subtle and sexy...


----------



## KittyM (Sep 18, 2005)

I have one on my upper arm.It`s a cat.

I was eighteen when I got it, and now at 31 I want to get it removed.(Just wish I could find another way to remove it.Laser hurts really bad they say.)





So I would recommend people to think it through before getting one!!


----------



## Geek (Sep 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *KittyM* 

I have one on my upper arm.It`s a cat.I was eighteen when I got it, and now at 31 I want to get it removed.(Just wish I could find another way to remove it.Laser hurts really bad they say.)





So I would recommend people to think it through before getting one!!




I agree KittyM. I have seen MANY teens with many tatoos. I am not saying that I do this, but unfortunately, people to judge a book by it's cover.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Sep 18, 2005)

I don't have any tattoos nor have I ever considered getting any. Normally I don't care for them but on Angelina Jolie anything is sexy. She's the hotness!


----------



## Nicolet (Sep 18, 2005)

I have a small tattoo on my lower back of the chinese symbol of good fortune. It's from a loooong time ago, another part of my life, and I often forget that I have it. Sometimes when I bend down to hug or pick up one of my kids, someone will see it and say, "omigosh, you have a tattoo!" I have no regrets, it's just a part of me, part of my experiences. However, I will certainly have to have a long conversation with one of my children if they decide they want one. When you're a teenager it's hard to understand the longevity of your split-second decision.

I have a friend who has a tattoo of barbed wire around her upper arm. She's in her early 30's and it still looks good on her now. She's petite and toned, and very feminine, I might add. But I wonder how she'll like it when she's 65?


----------



## przmaticprinces (Sep 18, 2005)

*After reading all the posts I had to put in my 2 cents. I got my first tattoo 20 years ago. It was my 18th birthday. I had wanted one for a while so I had saved up which enabled me to get a nice one. Being an artist I had drawn one out to be an original. It is of half a female face with a tear coming down. I have seen others simular to mine over the years but none just like it. I also have one on my foot. It starts on my second toe as a vine that goes up and around my ankle, there is a butterfly blended in the vines on the top of my foot and different colored roses adorning the vine. I also have one on my lower back of a tribal butterfly. My nose is peirced but I wear only small gold jewlery in it. I have many other piercings on various places on my body that are not seen by everyone. *

Now with all that said I am NOT sorry for my body art, I have never felt judged by it and have received compliments on it .I guess if I feel silly at 65 I will just wear closed shoes and a sweater and my body jewlery can be removed. But for now I love my body art, I am very, very pale with no freckles and it gives me some color!

To me it is like any other form of adornment, you can wear is with class...

or wear it like trash!


----------



## userposeur (Sep 18, 2005)

hahaha does eyeliner tatoo count???


----------



## Geek (Sep 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *userposeur* 

hahaha does eyeliner tatoo count??? 


Do you have that?


----------



## userposeur (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah I have had it like for a year cause I couldn't find a normal eyeliner that stayed on long enought for me, plus I had a hard time applying it. So I just got this


----------



## Geek (Sep 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *userposeur* 

Yeah I have had it like for a year cause I couldn't find a normal eyeliner that stayed on long enought for me, plus I had a hard time applying it. So I just got this







Show us a picture of it?


----------



## kellianne76 (Sep 19, 2005)

no, I don't have a tattoo but would love to get one. It's just a matter of deciding which one I want and where to put it.


----------



## butterflyblue (Sep 19, 2005)

I have 4. A small cherub on left shoulder with my Daughter's name under it. A angel on my right ankle. A flower braclet on left ankle, and actually my Husband and I went and got another one this weekend. I got a butterfly on my right foot, looks like its flying very pretty. He got my name tattooed on his neck not too large. I told him not to do that to put it someplace not noticable, but he insisted! crazy..





I used to think that I would *NEVER *get a tattoo. Now look at me..


----------



## userposeur (Sep 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Show us a picture of it? I'd love to show a picture of it, but I don't have a camera.



I have it just on my top lids in black, it looks just like liquid eyeliner...


----------



## redrocks (Sep 20, 2005)

I personally do not have a tatoo. I have thought about it for several years but I haven't found anything that I would permanently want on my body. If I did get something it would be small/dainty and it would more than likely be on my lower stomach of the front of my hip.

With that being said. I really like looking at tatoos. Especially if they have been taken care of and still have great color. I personally do not like tatoos that have seen way too much sun and are discolored.

I do like Angelina's tatoo very much. It's beautiful. It's just not for me.


----------



## Leony (Sep 20, 2005)

Nope, I don't have any or want any tattoos.

But, I do sometimes find tattoos looks sexy on women, as long as it's suites them.

The one on Angelina is beautiful, but I think it's too big for women.


----------



## Saja (Sep 25, 2005)

I have 3. A maple leaf, a treble clef, and a design with devil horns , a tail, wings and a halo.....I use it as my symbol on my demos. I personally dont have the "extreme" pain stories alot of people have, sure it didnt tickle....but it was definitly good pain. Ive also gotten pierced a time or two, so maybe i just have a higher tolerance. I love my tattoos, and people dont know i havee them till i tell them, they dont define me.


----------



## eightthirty (Sep 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Yes, this is the huge thing. Most don't think about when they will be like 57 with a bunch of tribal tatoos and stuff...... How do you think I'm going to feel at 57 with a Playboy Bunny tatoo??
I will get another soon, though. It will be on my lower back and it will be my son's name in Chinese.


----------



## luckystar131 (Sep 26, 2005)

I don't have any tattoos yet, but maybe one day


----------



## gamaki (Sep 26, 2005)

I definetely think people should think about it for a long time before they proceed. Think about what design they want, which area they get it in and also who does it. The artist you choose makes all the difference.

I was an expirimental girl and kind of carefree as well as stupid and had one when I was 15. It was a homeade job and it is just a small green heart on my lower abdomen. It meant something at the time and actually still does but because it's an amateur job and eventually I want kids, I just want to get it off. Me and my best friend got the same tattoo at the same time and when she was pregnant with her daughter, it got stretched out of recognition.

I just went last week to get my first treatment of laser removal. It is true that the laser hurts more than the tattoo. Although, it is over very quick, it hurts!

Do I plan on getting anymore? Yes. I love tattoos, I just really want to make sure I find an excellent artist and design. I already know what I want though!


----------



## XOffendr (Sep 26, 2005)

I have three tattoos, the first one being the smallest. I have a tribal dragon that's about twelve inches long between my shoulder blades, and another tribal (just a random design) from my wrist to my elbow.












I love them. They're my best accessories. I don't think I need anymore, however.


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 26, 2005)

Andrea,

I knew there was a reason I liked you...haha

Here's my two tattoos: Excuse the awful pictures....






and








> I was really thinking about getting one not too long ago. It would have been two red cherries next to my left hip bone.


----------



## Lisa329 (Sep 27, 2005)

I have always wanted a tattoo on my lower back, but I am such a sissy when it comes to pain! I almost faint when I have my blood drawn!


----------



## **Jen** (Sep 27, 2005)

They definitely hurt me, both of them!!

Originally Posted by *luckylabonte* I have always wanted a tattoo on my lower back, but I am such a sissy when it comes to pain! I almost faint when I have my blood drawn!


----------



## Saja (Sep 27, 2005)

Once I tired deep breathing and just zoning out...they feel much better. Plus you just keep thinking, itll be over soon, and soooo worth it. None of mine hurt afterward....unless you bump into somthing


----------



## userposeur (Sep 27, 2005)

The best advice I can say is.. draw a picture of what you want and in 2 years you still want it--- go for it!!!!!!


----------



## tracybryant (Sep 28, 2005)

Nope I dont have one, but I want this one on my lower back I think its so cute!


----------



## Geek (Sep 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *userposeur* 

The best advice I can say is.. draw a picture of what you want and in 2 years you still want it--- go for it!!!!!! 


EXCELLENT Advice!


----------



## fiji (Sep 28, 2005)

I have 3 red rosebuds on mt left shoulder. I got it about 6 years ago. I like it, but I wish I haden't gotten it now that I have a baby daughter, because I don't want her to get one. But chances are she will anyway.


----------



## eyesdancing (Oct 17, 2005)

I have two, both of which my husband designed. One is a celtic cross on my leg and here is the one on my foot....


----------



## MacForMe (Oct 17, 2005)

Yep- Guilty! I have a bunch and i love mine. I have to take pics and post them for ya's. I have a large, well, to ME its large, to others maybe not so much, but its right shoulder, a mural type of all kinds of things, birds, butterflies, vines, flowers etc.. i like it.. Not all done at once

Then i have the lower back one. aka "tramp stamp", "butt antlers" "target tat". its about 4 inched wide and 9 inches from left to right, its a celtic tribal claddagh. THAT SUCKER HURT! i hva to go BACK and get more work done on it cuz for some reason, black just gets really spotty on me..

My right ankle has a japanese Koi and some more heavy black tribal and a dolphin leapin outta water which was the FIRST i got..Then Koi was next.. went back, got the band done later

I do want more...


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 17, 2005)

Personally I think the tattoo on Angie's back is beautiful! So is the script one she has on one of her shoulders... I am an artist, so I LOVE any type of art, and most of the ones she has are true art, beautiful designs done by skilled craftsmen...

I wouldn't mind getting a piece of art, maybe not quite that big, but I would definitely get it a place that could be EASILY covered. Unfortunately Rob isn't a huge fan of tats so I won't be getting a big one, at least not now.

I am planning to get a memorial tattoo for two people who I have loved that died. I am still trying to plan out what I want and where. Again something hidden, and something very very small, nothing obtrusive or garish. That would defeat the whole meaning behind the tattoo...


----------



## MACGoddess (Oct 17, 2005)

Everyone's tats that I have seen on this post look great!! I love your cherries Jen, and X your dragon on your back is amazing!! BEAUTIFUL work!!

I would love to get something wwaaaaaay down on my back, like even juts barely peeking out from my ultra low rise jeans, right above the crack, but I don't know what to get yet... I am definitely NOT impulsive when it comes to tattoos... I don't want to hate it in 10 yrs...


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 13, 2006)

Some of you already know i do tattoo for living..

and i looove tattoos

so i was wondering if any of you have some, if so how many, where, do you have a pictures ?

here's mine

Attachment 12048 on each ankles

Attachment 12051Attachment 12050Attachment 12049

my right arm

Attachment 12052 this is jack skellington from nightmare before xmas but maybe im gonna do a coverup with flowers


----------



## Laura (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow that's a piece of art! I'm not a fan of tattoos at all but that looks hot on you


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Wow that's a piece of art! I'm not a fan of tattoos at all but that looks hot on you



thx you cupcake =)


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 13, 2006)

Those are really hot! I don't have any but my daughter has a little girl devil sitting on a block of ice ..cooling off . My sons have their intial and their grandfathers intial that passed away tatooed in sort of a joining of the letters..hard to explain. Also one has fido dedo (however you spell it) stick guy..drinking a beer


----------



## K*O* (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mitsuko* Some of you already know i do tattoo for living.. and i looove tattoos

so i was wondering if any of you have some, if so how many, where, do you have a pictures ?

here's mine

Attachment 12048 on each ankles

Attachment 12051Attachment 12050Attachment 12049

my right arm

Attachment 12052 this is jack skellington from nightmare before xmas but maybe im gonna do a coverup with flowers

Ooouch...no needles for me.... but, I admire some of them on other people when they look good


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 13, 2006)

my tat is pretty basic, just a star on the shoulder


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mitsuko* Some of you already know i do tattoo for living.. and i looove tattoos

so i was wondering if any of you have some, if so how many, where, do you have a pictures ?

here's mine

Attachment 12048 on each ankles

Attachment 12051Attachment 12050Attachment 12049

my right arm

Attachment 12052 this is jack skellington from nightmare before xmas but maybe im gonna do a coverup with flowers

Those are HOT HOT HOT!!!!! I love tattoos! I don't have any, but I plan on getting my first one done in a couple of weeks. It's going to be small and simple, the hebrew word for "matrix" on the back of my neck. I've been wanting it for forever, and my local tattoo shop is offering tats for 1/2 off, so I'm finally getting it done! Yay!! I also want to get an arm band, probably right before the summer (I'm working hard to get my upper body in shape for the summer season!!).


----------



## jennycateyez (Jan 13, 2006)

wow that looks nice! i hate tattoos i just like them on other people not for me, and maria your tat is nice to!


----------



## Saja (Jan 13, 2006)

I have three. A maple leaf on my ankle, a treble clef on shoulder blade, and one on my lower back. Its devil horns, witha halo, wings and a devil tail. I wish I had pictures


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* wow that looks nice! i hate tattoos i just like them on other people not for me, and maria your tat is nice to! thanks hunny. i know exactly what u mean 'cause i've always said i'd never get a tat but looks like i gave in hehe.


----------



## chocula (Jan 13, 2006)

Love the sleeve!


----------



## Nicolet (Jan 13, 2006)

I forget I have one...it's the chinese symbol of Good Fortune. It's on the small of my back off to the right..I think. No recent pics, unfortunately.

Sometimes when my kids see it, they're like, "There's a bug on your back!"

I also believed it has morphed into something other than it originally was! Lol!

I'm glad I did it..kind of a reminder of old times. Hey, anyone see that old Saturday Night Live skit where they have a tattoo remover for mature women?? Hilarious.


----------



## Marisol (Jan 13, 2006)

Great tats! I want to get one but I am so indecisive.

How long did that tattoo on your arm take?


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 13, 2006)

wow, those are interesting!

I can't have any, it's against my religion. Interestingly my Mother-in-law who's pretty religious has one. Go figure


----------



## Becka (Jan 13, 2006)

very nice artwork on the arm Mitsuko ... incredible detailing.

I have two. A yin &amp; yang left upper arm. I fear one day it sagging turning into a football. I also have a toe ring ... a wavy line w/ red outlined hearts inbetween.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mac-whore* my tat is pretty basic, just a star on the shoulder



i think it look pretty on you


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *litlbitprincess* Those are really hot! I don't have any but my daughter has a little girl devil sitting on a block of ice ..cooling off . My sons have their intial and their grandfathers intial that passed away tatooed in sort of a joining of the letters..hard to explain. Also one has fido dedo (however you spell it) stick guy..drinking a beer thx 
those looks cool =)


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *GraceGirl7* Those are HOT HOT HOT!!!!! I love tattoos! I don't have any, but I plan on getting my first one done in a couple of weeks. It's going to be small and simple, the hebrew word for "matrix" on the back of my neck. I've been wanting it for forever, and my local tattoo shop is offering tats for 1/2 off, so I'm finally getting it done! Yay!! I also want to get an arm band, probably right before the summer (I'm working hard to get my upper body in shape for the summer season!!). thx a lot dolllet me see it when you done it =))

i cant get enough


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *jennycateyez* wow that looks nice! i hate tattoos i just like them on other people not for me, and maria your tat is nice to! yeah i understand =)thx xxx


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *geldert* I have three. A maple leaf on my ankle, a treble clef on shoulder blade, and one on my lower back. Its devil horns, witha halo, wings and a devil tail. I wish I had pictures i wish you had pictures too =(those look cool


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *chocula* Love the sleeve! thx you.. =) my first real piece =)


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Marisol* Great tats! I want to get one but I am so indecisive. 
How long did that tattoo on your arm take?

well.. its approx 27 hours of works.. i did it 3-4hrs each time each 2weeks it cost me 1600$ so..


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 13, 2006)

My hubby would go crazy for that tat of jack skellington! lol

I have a tattoo of a dalmatian on my lower back, but there's no way I'm posting a pic! LOL! It's homemade - I got it done when I was 14! &gt;.&lt; I'm going to get it removed I think, if not I'll probably get it covered.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Cool Kitten* wow, those are interesting!I can't have any, it's against my religion. Interestingly my Mother-in-law who's pretty religious has one. Go figure





well maybe one day ? im pretty religious too


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *becka110* very nice artwork on the arm Mitsuko ... incredible detailing.
I have two. A yin &amp; yang left upper arm. I fear one day it sagging turning into a football. I also have a toe ring ... a wavy line w/ red outlined hearts inbetween.

thx a lot doll
id like to have something like a toe ring too! it sounds really cool!


----------



## Leony (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow, what a piece of art, Mitsuko!

I'm not fan of tattoos either, but I do really like the art of it!


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 13, 2006)

The tattoo on your arm is amazing Mitsuko, very artistic, I love the star on shoulder Maria that's something like what I want on my inner wrist (probably my left); a sprinkle of 3 stars and a butterfly on right hip bone, and maybe a phrase on the base of my neck (ok that one was a random idea)! Oh well 3 years to go!


----------



## MACz.Addict (Jan 13, 2006)

Wow those look HOT! I love the cherries :icon_love

I have a baby tiger landing on a red rose in my upper left side of my back ...


----------



## tashbash (Jan 13, 2006)

I would LOVE to get a tattoo. Nothing big just something little and feminine. Problem is I have no idea what to get! But I really want one.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jan 13, 2006)

Mine...







I kid! I kid! I don't have any tattoos but isn't th^at atrocious!?


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Mine...





I kid! I kid! I don't have any tattoos but isn't th^at atrocious!?





OMG check that out.... The way that men are these days she will have a wrap around!!!


----------



## Saja (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mitsuko* Some of you already know i do tattoo for living.. and i looove tattoos

so i was wondering if any of you have some, if so how many, where, do you have a pictures ?

Are you in montreal? I should have my new one done in april when im up there hahah.....its just a wish for now...but someday I will get another one. They really are addictive.


----------



## peekaboo (Jan 13, 2006)

Love everyone's tattoos..I have two-lower back and ankle. I would love to have more but I think I will get another in the summer. They are very addictive.


----------



## makeup_nerd (Jan 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *geldert* Are you in montreal? I should have my new one done in april when im up there hahah.....its just a wish for now...but someday I will get another one. They really are addictive. Mitsuko, I'm curious to know if you work in Montreal too...I would come and see you since I wan't to get 2 new ones.... and one of them was gonna be a tiny devil with a halo so I would've been curious to see your geldert......
Right now I have a flower design on my lower stomach....


----------



## cottoncandy (Jan 13, 2006)

i love the sleeve piece mitsuko! its so colourful and pretty. naturally i like your chinese symbols too.

i dont have any tats, as i know i would get sick of them after a while and regret getting them.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Kee* My hubby would go crazy for that tat of jack skellington! lol
I have a tattoo of a dalmatian on my lower back, but there's no way I'm posting a pic! LOL! It's homemade - I got it done when I was 14! &gt;.&lt; I'm going to get it removed I think, if not I'll probably get it covered.

oh dont be shy .. =Psomeone asked me if the one of jack skellington was E.T.!!!!

and you're from canada, if you want to have it recovered.. come to see me =)


----------



## Cheebs (Jan 17, 2006)

How much does it hurt to get a tattoo around your rib cage area? I want one there but I don't have much meat around that area and I heard it hurts if you get a tattoo in an area that is mainly skin and bone (e.g. your ankle)


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Leony* Wow, what a piece of art, Mitsuko!I'm not fan of tattoos either, but I do really like the art of it!

thx dollwell i work with 2 guys and before being tattoo artists they're paints and artists =) they do great stuff. if you want to see artistics tattoos, Anil Gupta do amazing stuff..

he does miniature reproduction of some art work. try to look at his site hes my fav artist.

http://www.anilgupta.com

Attachment 12500

Attachment 12501

Attachment 12502

Attachment 12503

Attachment 12504

Attachment 12505

Attachment 12506

Attachment 12507

Attachment 12508

Attachment 12509

Attachment 12510

Attachment 12511


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *LipglossQueen* The tattoo on your arm is amazing Mitsuko, very artistic, I love the star on shoulder Maria that's something like what I want on my inner wrist (probably my left); a sprinkle of 3 stars and a butterfly on right hip bone, and maybe a phrase on the base of my neck (ok that one was a random idea)! Oh well 3 years to go! wrist = hurt hip bone = hurt.=P


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Cool ...hmmm I have a full backpiece ..you can look at my notepad and see some of it. It's completed from the ..butt up ..but still needs work from the butt down (to backs of knees). It's a Chinese Dragon ..I also have one on my right arm (from elbow to shoulder coming down front of chest. I have Chinese zodiac symbols on insides of both wrists (hubbies and mine) and other wrist is kids. I have several other tats here and there also! I was hoping ..some day ..to have a 3/4 suit ...IF that ever gets done! LOL I do have a pic of my one wrist ..will have to see about getting pix of other tats! omg i looove you =Pi cant see any picture of your backpiece =(

pleeeease upload some pictures of your tattoos. id like to see pictures =))))

those looks so great!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *MACz.Addict* Wow those look HOT! I love the cherries :icon_love 
I have a baby tiger landing on a red rose in my upper left side of my back ...

ohh thx sweetie


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *DiorAddict* Whoa! This is a real piece of art



! I am not into tatoos at all, on me, but I do find it attractive on other people. thx girl =)


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *broken* Those are awesome! I have one on top of my right foot. Hurt so much cause there's just bones there. I'll take a pic and post later from home.

im going to do top of my feet.. it will hurt real bad i know. but i want flowers on them =P


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* Mine...





I kid! I kid! I don't have any tattoos but isn't th^at atrocious!?





hahahai was like.. omg.. no please you didnt!!!

*well some person do.. trust me*

you should have one.. you look like a wild one =)


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* Why you NEVER get a name of your SO,BF, DH, GF on you! LOL
Now Tash ..be very very careful ...Tattoos are like potato chips ...you'll find you can't stop at one! LOL

hha omg that is SO true.i think they put like cocaine or nicotine in ink..



you always want some more!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *geldert* Are you in montreal? I should have my new one done in april when im up there hahah.....its just a wish for now...but someday I will get another one. They really are addictive. yes =) are you in montreal too? =)well im in the south shore.

if you want something.. come see us =) ill make you a great deal

i looove tattooing girls. *well im not really into eagle, skulls and fire so.. its why.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *peekaboo* Love everyone's tattoos..I have two-lower back and ankle. I would love to have more but I think I will get another in the summer. They are very addictive. yes they are. but you should do them in winter. it sucks having a new tattoo in summer you cant take sun


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *makeup_nerd* Mitsuko, I'm curious to know if you work in Montreal too...I would come and see you since I wan't to get 2 new ones.... and one of them was gonna be a tiny devil with a halo so I would've been curious to see your geldert......
Right now I have a flower design on my lower stomach....

yes im from montrealsouth shore. i didnt know they were other people from mtl here!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *cottoncandy* i love the sleeve piece mitsuko! its so colourful and pretty. naturally i like your chinese symbols too.
i dont have any tats, as i know i would get sick of them after a while and regret getting them.

thx doll


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 17, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* Those tattoos are hot! I've been thinking about getting one for the longest time, but I have such a looow threshold of pain! Plus, I'm kind of a wimp




haha well you can use emla cream, im not sure how you say in english but it will freeze your skin if you put it 1-2 hours before and you cant feel anything. its magic =P i never used it but some clients told me it was great if you cant handle pain. *which is totally normal


----------



## speerrituall1 (Jan 17, 2006)

I have three, one a very small butterfly on my right back calf--a symbol of freedom after a bad relationship. Another on my left breast--a medium rose whose thorns spell my sons initials, and one on my inner right wrist--a small ank, the egyptian symbol of eternal life. SInce I'm in the corporate world I keep them in inconspicuous places. I've had them for 10 years.


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mitsuko* haha well you can use emla cream, im not sure how you say in english but it will freeze your skin if you put it 1-2 hours before and you cant feel anything. its magic =P i never used it but some clients told me it was great if you cant handle pain. *which is totally normal Yep we call it Emla cream too, they use it for injections too!
Do wrist tattoos hurt much?


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 18, 2006)

I had my done in Spain. There was a tattoo studio near the school I went to and one day I just went in and had it done. Didnt think about it too much.

I dont regret getting it. I think it's pretty cute and I dont have to look at it all the time.

This is what I have...






And this is where I have it...






Sorry for the bad pics.


----------



## Saja (Jan 18, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mitsuko* yes =) are you in montreal too? =)well im in the south shore.

if you want something.. come see us =) ill make you a great deal

i looove tattooing girls. *well im not really into eagle, skulls and fire so.. its why.

Actually Im from pei, but I may move to Ottawa next year...or at least be visiting...if so, Id make the trip to montreal for new ink


----------



## LAHENNESY26 (Jan 18, 2006)

HEY I HAVE 4 TATOOS I LOVE THEM I WANNA GET ONE ON MY BACK BUT I THINK IT GONNA HURT.


----------



## dmarie (Jan 18, 2006)

I have 5 one on my left breast one on my upper right and left arm and one on my left and right upper back :icon_love I had them all done when I was in my 20s though my first one was done (one on my back) at age 19


----------



## Annia (Aug 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Mitsuko* Some of you already know i do tattoo for living.. and i looove tattoos

so i was wondering if any of you have some, if so how many, where, do you have a pictures ?

here's mine

Attachment 12048 on each ankles

Attachment 12051Attachment 12050Attachment 12049

my right arm

Attachment 12052 this is jack skellington from nightmare before xmas but maybe im gonna do a coverup with flowers

I love the nightmare before christmas! Yay, Jack Skellington! Do you have any more? Or are there other themes that you've done for work?


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 20, 2006)

The Nightmare Before X-Mas is a kick a$$ movie! Love it! Jack Skellington is awesome!


----------



## Geek (Aug 20, 2006)

or:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdFviE4JNys


----------



## Annia (Aug 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* 
or:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdFviE4JNys

haha, where did you find that?


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Aug 20, 2006)

I think, if done tastefully, that tattoos are another great art that can be done on the body. Unfortunately for me, I am not allowed to get any ( I have what is called Von Willebrande's Disease).

I love that Nightmare Before Christmas tattoo though, it's fantastic!! Jack rules!!


----------



## rlise (Aug 20, 2006)

i have 2 tatz... one is fairy sitting on a moon on the right side of my mid back area, weird placement. then i have a tribal butterfly right below my neck


----------



## Lia (Aug 20, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Annia* haha, where did you find that? It seems to me that's from Saturday Night Live...


----------



## sm91396 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have two tattoos- one on the left low side of my stomach

it's bugs bunny's head

and one on the lower right side of my back

it's phoenix.

I don't have a pic of bugs (he doesn't look that great since I had my kid anyhow)

but I do have one of my phoenix that I've attached.

I will probably get more in the future, too. I



INK!


----------



## Nox (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* It seems to me that's from Saturday Night Live... Yeah that is from SNL! I saw that skit, it was hilarious!


----------



## han (Aug 21, 2006)

i have three i and want another but im trying to put the brakes on i like the one on your sleeve its very nice


----------



## -Liz- (Aug 21, 2006)

gorgeous work, one of my good friends inks as well its a beautiul think


----------



## Annia (Aug 21, 2006)

Originally Posted by *NoxiousByProxy* Yeah that is from SNL! I saw that skit, it was hilarious!




I need to watch tv, lol. It was really funny, I have to admit.


----------



## PaleBeauty66 (Aug 21, 2006)

I have 1 a sun moon star design....


----------



## mintesa (Aug 21, 2006)

i have two, on one on my back, another one on my arm.

the dragon is on my arm, and another one that i designed it at my back. but the one on my back is not beautiful, i had it done in iceland, i will never do that again, they are not good in doing tatoes, plus 5 times more the price than in the philippines. but look at the dragon, its done in the phils, isnt it pretty. i love looking at it all the time. it makes me happy.


----------



## babydoll1209 (Aug 21, 2006)

wow... i realli like tat but my parents wouldn't agree if i have one. But it's such a piece of art thou.


----------



## makeupfreak72 (Aug 21, 2006)

i have alex on my lower back with like a design under the name (alex is my first son) i have a chinese letter on my upper arm than means "hope" and i have a purple rose and green leafs that takes up most of my right wrist, and i have the "mickeys" beer logo on the back of my neck, you know the little bee? i want alot more, but my husband hates them and will not let me have anymore, he met me with the ones i have if not i probably wouldnt have those either


----------



## KimC2005 (Aug 22, 2006)

I really really really want a tattoo now. All these pictures of these cool tattoos is making me really want one. I want a small butterfly either on my hip or on the top of my foot. I'm not sure yet.


----------



## jayleelah (Aug 22, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lovelyarsenic* I think, if done tastefully, that tattoos are another great art that can be done on the body. Unfortunately for me, I am not allowed to get any ( I have what is called Von Willebrande's Disease). 
I love that Nightmare Before Christmas tattoo though, it's fantastic!! Jack rules!!

I didn't know that when you had Von Willebrande's disease you couldn't have a tattoo done


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a baby blue playboy bunny about the size of a quarter that is right below my bikini line of my bottoms so my bottoms cover it up!! I got it when I was 19, my parents still don't know and I am almost 23 and married now!! HAHA!!


----------



## mintesa (Aug 22, 2006)

damn now i want another tatoo


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 24, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* 
or:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdFviE4JNys

That is so retarded LMAO


----------



## BrooklynMimi (Aug 24, 2006)

I love tattoos- I have 2 hearts and double mudflap girls.

And I have 5 ideas waiting in the wings for more funds to come in...it's sad when people just write tattoos off as trendy, but whatever....my ink is for ME!


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 30, 2007)

I love tattoos and I think it would be fun to see what kind of tattoos everyone has!!

Mine isnt finished yet but this is my first and only one so far. I got it done in memory of my grandma who passed away.. It is a Koi fish and Lotus flowers in the water..


----------



## magosienne (Mar 30, 2007)

i don't have any tattoo (i'm a bit afraid of needles



), but yours is beautiful !


----------



## Momo (Mar 30, 2007)

Your tat is beautiful. Did you get real picky about the artist? I'm still researching to find the right person for me.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *momokins* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Your tat is beautiful. Did you get real picky about the artist? I'm still researching to find the right person for me. thank you!!

and yes i was very picky.. you want to know if his style is what you like and if he is clean and if th shop is clean. i was really picky because its going to be on you body forever and you want to make sure you love it you know! good luck on finding an artist if you live in CA id give u the name of my guy


----------



## Momo (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissXXXrae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thank you!!
and yes i was very picky.. you want to know if his style is what you like and if he is clean and if th shop is clean. i was really picky because its going to be on you body forever and you want to make sure you love it you know! good luck on finding an artist if you live in CA id give u the name of my guy

You know what, I'm willing to travel across the country to get a great high quality tat


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 30, 2007)

yeah i know what you mean. I went to steve shultz at costa mesa tattoo in costa mesa ,ca (orange county) they also have a website you could check out.

cmtattoo.com

look at the artists gallerys check out their work.


----------



## Aquilah (Mar 30, 2007)

I'm going to merge this with an existing thread of the same nature. Nice tat!


----------



## Saje (Mar 30, 2007)

wow nice tat! I have one... its the typical tramp stamp really and I got it when I was 16... now I gotta get it retouched. Its my name in japanese. (yeah... so guys can remember who it is from behind, I've heard it lol)

I was young... I didnt know what I was doing. I cant get it removed because I know it scarred so I'm just getting it retouched and beautified.


----------



## KatJ (Mar 30, 2007)

I have 5... This is what I have in the order that I got them:

a pink cat of my stomach

a dragon on my leg with a deceased friend's initials

stars on my neck

a heart with an A in it (for my daughter alana) on my wrist

my husbands name on my lower back

And I dont regret any of them at all.






















Sorry about the super big pics


----------



## XkrissyX (Mar 30, 2007)

Originally Posted by *MissXXXrae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love tattoos and I think it would be fun to see what kind of tattoos everyone has!!


Mine isnt finished yet but this is my first and only one so far. I got it done in memory of my grandma who passed away.. It is a Koi fish and Lotus flowers in the water..

http://i177.photobucket.com/albums/w...01/Photo47.jpg

wow thats insane!..pretty though!

I dont have one but i always wanted one nothing big something small where i could hide from my mother..hahah

I asked her before what she thinks of tatooes and stuff she said no and if i want to get kicked out?



but i know ill still end up getting it done someday because 2 of my cousins owned a tatoo parlor. I can get it for free cuz were family. I have yet to figure out what to get.

My cousin is crazy with tats.hes insane too. hes only 20 years old.






here is his new one:


----------



## han (Mar 30, 2007)

i like this thread and everyones tattoos


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 30, 2007)

i have two. a shooting star on my shoulder that I got in college I think I was 19

and a black "tribal" heart on my lower back. both are itty bitty.


----------



## MissXXXrae (Mar 30, 2007)

im excited to finish my ribs so i can get started on my new ones!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Mar 31, 2007)

I have of 'em. I'll go in order from which I got them. Butterfly on my left shoulderblade, tribal on my lower back, chinese symbol of friends, pisces symbol on the back of my neck and "kiddo 1-11-06" on my right wrist.


----------



## lourdes1113 (Apr 6, 2007)

My husband and I have the same tatoo on our backs. His is much lighter than mine because he was very tanned at the time : ( It took us a long time to decide on something we both liked and finally when we did we loved it. It's been 7 years and no regrets.


----------



## Karen_B (Apr 6, 2007)

MissXXXRae, that is a gorgous tattoo.

I have 3 myself, a dragon on the small of my back, a cat on my upper left shoulder, and a sun on my right arm.


----------



## han (Apr 6, 2007)

a black widow on the back of the neck looks cool..lol


----------



## pinkbundles (Apr 6, 2007)

Nope, but I've been wanting one since forever! I just haven't found the "ONE".


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 6, 2007)

here's mine.... it's on the side of my calf......I'd like to add to it so it wraps around the back of my leg down to my ankle........but I'm not sure what to do yet.

Attachment 32080


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Apr 6, 2007)

Nope, barely turned 18 two months ago, sometime in May I'm going to get my parents and two brothers star signs, but the constellations on the back of my neck and a small "P" for my little boy. MissXXXrae's tatt is gorgeous =]


----------



## natalierb (Apr 7, 2007)

I have one, on my lower back. It's of a sun (I'm a Leo and the sun is the ruling planet). I have my boyfriend's initials in the rays of the sun (you can barely see it). I want another one lol!


----------



## anonymouse (Apr 7, 2007)

Ive got 2 really big ones in the outer and inner ankle area. I originally went in for something small (both times) and fell in love witht he large design the artist created for me. Im planning more!

For any of you who are interested here is the link for the one on the ouside of my leg, its a combination of flowers, butterflies and a black vine

Bizzart Tattoo go to galleries. leg tattoos and then its the 5th pic from the right

I like Angelinas, it must have hurt like hell to have it done though.

Id hate to be the one to have to cover it up


----------



## H1baby (Apr 7, 2007)

I just got one for the first time in November 06. My hubby has 3. He has a portrait of our mastiff on is forearm; a picture of a Rott on his upper arm and a beautiful picture of a lion and his cub laying in a meadown on his chest. The lion and cub represent father and son bonding. My tat is on my back - near the shoulder blade. It is a dolphin jumping with a banner across saying my daughters name. It did not hurt like everyone said but I think it is where I put it is the reason it didnt hurt.


----------



## KristieTX (Apr 8, 2007)

I have one so far. A fairy on my inner, lower left leg. I am going to be getting a cartoonish pink cat on my other leg, same area, probably next month. When my sister comes down in July, we are also getting matching tattoos of a star to represent our relationship.


----------



## lb07 (Apr 8, 2007)

i have a dragon tatoo on my left shoulder. Hopefully one day i will get another one! i like angelina's tatoo. Its big but i think it looks cool.


----------



## Blondeplaymate (Apr 8, 2007)

i got 4 one on my hip a heart one on my lower back!....those 2 were done at home when i was 17 not by professionlas bymy uncles so there faded im going to get them covered as for my new additions i have 2 more my daughters name with a butterfly on the back of my shoulder...and a playboy bunnie on my neck......I got pics in my profile..


----------



## PaperFlowers (Apr 10, 2007)

I have 4, turned into 1 medium-sized piece. It's life/death tattoo, skull on one side and a Celtic tree of life on the other.

I'm getting a backpiece soon, actually a picture of an illustration from Dante's _Inferno_ with the quote "Sinners in the hands of an angry God" below it.

Next though, I'm getting handcuffs on one side and a whip on the other, both designed and colored to look as though they go into my skin


----------



## earthtonez (Apr 10, 2007)

I have a tattoo on my upper back and I am considering getting another on the small of my back. I think Angelina's tattoo is cool but not my style.


----------



## msmegz (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a small tribal heart on my lower stomach. I'm definitely getting another one.


----------



## pinksugar (Apr 11, 2007)

I havent got any. About half of my friends do, and I think they look really good, but I just can't figure out what I'd get, so I've stuck with nothing.


----------



## kissm3imad0rk (Apr 11, 2007)

i actually dont have on, im only 17 and have to wait bc mother didnt aprrove... go figure lol. but i want a unicorn with stars coming out on the top of my foot, a lot of people get them in the same places and i figure its pretty original, plus i want something that will remind me of my mom, and she loves unicorns. =]


----------



## MissMaryMac (Apr 12, 2007)

I have none. BF thinks they're gross. I know if I really wanted to I could get one, but I don't want to be unnatractive to him.


----------



## Sarah84 (Apr 23, 2007)

ok a question for those who have more than one particually if you've had one on your lower back and your neck.

I have one already on my lower back coloured in and everything and now i want to get two joining heart pretty small on the back of my neck and wondering if its going to be really painful there. So whats the pain difference like between thos two places is really want i wanna know

TIA


----------



## EyeCandyDiva (Apr 23, 2007)

I do have a tattoo, I got it almost two years ago, I thought long and hard about it, although the day I got it done, I didn't plan on getting it...it was on my lunch break. I don't regret it one bit. I have a Egyptian Ankh with butterfly wings and my name underneath it. It's on my upper shoulder, so if I wear certain tops you can see it, but if not, you'll never know it's there. I am getting another one soon, me, my brother and my mother are getting tattoos together my mom is a 1 year breast cancer surviver and we are all getting some kind of breast cancer ribbons to honor her struggle.


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 8, 2008)

Ooh, I thought about making a thread on this but ya' beat me to it. Awesome! Here are mine:













Can't Wait To See More!


----------



## AimeeCD (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd like to get one near the small of my back, but I'm chicken as to what I'd think twenty years from now!


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 9, 2008)

Nope. I'm too indecisive. I'd get one and like it for 3 days then change my mind and hate it forever.


----------



## speedy (Sep 9, 2008)

I've got three tattoo's and love them all. I have one on the inside of my ankle that's the yin yang with a tribal pattern wrapped around it, one on the top of my bum that's a celtic circle that represents the stillness within us all, and one on the top of my thigh that was a mix of two patterns that I liked, the tattooist just freehanded it on for me.


----------



## shesadiva (Sep 9, 2008)

we'll i love tattoo but i'm not brave enough to have it because i'm scared with needle


----------



## aquarian_moon (Sep 10, 2008)

No.I just want tatoo.


----------



## banapple (Sep 10, 2008)

I have a small chinese character on my wrist (zodiac sign dragon), yea i'm typical asian lolol

I'm planning a few others soon =)


----------



## Gabriella20 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yeah i got one Its Cherries First my mom did this tattoo on me i wanted something cute simple so found that Cherries are cute and simple also it represents the sensuality of a women and sweetness also cherries can represent the well being I have this tattoo since im 16 years old its not totally finish i want to put little more design to it but what it represents the most is MY Mom since shes the one who did it so its like a long term souvenir


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 11, 2008)

Those are cute Gabriella!


----------



## Gabriella20 (Sep 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Those are cute Gabriella! Thank you!


----------



## bCreative (Sep 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *banapple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have a small chinese character on my wrist (zodiac sign dragon), yea i'm typical asian lolol 
I'm planning a few others soon =)

That's what I was thinking about getting!


----------



## LookLovely429 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have 3 tattoos...I want about 3-4 more.


----------



## Jorja Anne (Sep 11, 2008)

No tattoos here. It's not that I didn't have the chance. I was in the Navy and the ship pulled into Hong Kong for liberty. A bunch of us went to Pinkys a world famous tattoo shop. I was next in line. I was going to get a Chinese dragon on my right shoulder blade. All of a sudden the door flew open and about 50 Chinese guys came in swinging knives, meat clevers, and baseball bats. I was sitting close to the door and made a dive for it. Two of our guys got cut up pretty bad. One of them had 138 stiches in his thigh the other had 120 stiches in his head. Needless to say, that cured me of getting a tattoo.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 11, 2008)

I have two right now (I'll take pictures tonight) and want more, I always know all the places I want them but never can decide on what. My next one will be a saying down my rib cage though. =)


----------



## Ricci (Sep 14, 2008)

Here is one of mine I have 5 tattoos and Im getting two more in Oct 7This os located on my lower back


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 14, 2008)

That's nice Ricci! I'm definitely getting a few more as well


----------



## Paula_BS (Sep 15, 2008)

Hate tattoos


----------



## StaceyKath (Sep 19, 2008)

I read through this entire thread for inspiration and a majority of the pictures I could not see LOL!

I already know what I'm getting, but for one of them I don't know where.

One will be my daughters' birth month flowers on the inside of my ankle. Not sure which leg.

The other one is a maple leaf, thick red outline, and then a section on the american flag in the center. My sister and I came up with the idea, and then saw that Jim Carrey's daughter has one like that. Mine is going to look different than hers though and I'm not sure where to put it.

I have a picture on my computer at home but I can't post pics yet, and I'm at work. I was going to put it on the back of one of my shoulders, but a friend of mine has one there and she wishes she could have it somewhere that she could cover it more easily when needed.

-Stacey


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 20, 2008)

Jorja: Omg that's scary! I can see how that'd make you change your mind. lol

Stacey: Definitely looking forward to your pics. I think the idea of having your daughter's b-day as a tat is pretty cute. I'd like to get my daughter's name as one of them.


----------



## StaceyKath (Sep 22, 2008)

So this is the flag one. My dad is super anti-tattoo, but I told him about this one and he said he would forgive it, and he said to get it on the back of my shoulder. That was where I originally wanted it. Even though I've heard of some difficulties hiding it when dressing up, I'm not too worried. I don't have a need to be formal and conservative very often.






-Stacey


----------



## Ricci (Sep 22, 2008)

Im actually getting a tattoo done on Oct 7 on the back of my neck Ill post it then!


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 22, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StaceyKath* /img/forum/go_quote.gif So this is the flag one. My dad is super anti-tattoo, but I told him about this one and he said he would forgive it, and he said to get it on the back of my shoulder. That was where I originally wanted it. Even though I've heard of some difficulties hiding it when dressing up, I'm not too worried. I don't have a need to be formal and conservative very often.
http://i126.photobucket.com/albums/p...adatattoo2.jpg

-Stacey

That's pretty cute! Is that how big it'll be too?


----------



## CharleneT (Sep 25, 2008)

I have two, one dragon on my left rear ( in honor of surviving divorce ) and a sunburst/OM on my right ankle ( in honor of surviving being cardioverted ).

C.


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 25, 2008)

No, I don't have tatoos and I don't think I will get on either.


----------



## shelley s. (Sep 25, 2008)

I have a few...but some of them arent that exciting haha I have little flowers and vines on my back (maybe the size of a post it?) i got this one at a VERY young age and its been redone a few times so it not that pretty haha

Then i have a butterfly tattoo on my ankle (that matches my mothers



)

Then I have Kurt Halsey birds (he's an artist) on my chest...

Please excuse these photos, tried to find ones of my tattoos and they are pretty old and bad hahaha





haha ok this is a terrible picture but it shows my tattoo hahah

And here is my last and favorite one 





My goal is to overtime quarter sleeve out my right arm....someday.


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 26, 2008)

ShelleyS: Great tattoos! I love how funky your heart is


----------



## Geek (Sep 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *purpleRain* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

No, I don't have tatoos and I don't think I will get on either. 


Me either LOL


----------



## Karren (Sep 26, 2008)

Not me!!! I never liked the look....


----------



## CharleneT (Sep 26, 2008)

I agree ! GREAT heart !


----------



## -Chelsey- (Sep 26, 2008)

ShelleyS I love that heart!

I'm going to take pictures of mine later today so I'll post them tonight.


----------



## x33cupcake (Sep 27, 2008)

i have two tattoos =] getting another this weekend actually


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Me either LOL aha.. let's keep it tatoo free mister




Though I think a tatoo on a rough &amp; hot man _can_ be very sexy


----------



## noey1219 (Sep 27, 2008)

i wanted a tattoo for years-but i wanted it to have meaning. so when i was sure i was done having kids, i got 4 small stars on the top of my foot representing my 4 kids, with each star the color of their birthstone, in their birth order. it's not noticable at work cuz i wear shoes-obviously- but the rest of the time i usually wear flip flops and it can be seen- and i love it! don't regret it all cuz my kids are forever a part of my life!!!!


----------



## coke (Sep 28, 2008)

I wanted to get this for a long time





as well as some other stuff.

As an artist I wanted to get something for every artist that's inspired me. The one above being Man Ray,

I'm waiting until I'm married and settled in first. I would hate it if my husband got a tatoo .. but I like them on me. So idk. It's better to wait, I have nothing to lose.

Originally Posted by *noey1219* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wanted a tattoo for years-but i wanted it to have meaning. so when i was sure i was done having kids, i got 4 small stars on the top of my foot representing my 4 kids, with each star the color of their birthstone, in their birth order. it's not noticable at work cuz i wear shoes-obviously- but the rest of the time i usually wear flip flops and it can be seen- and i love it! don't regret it all cuz my kids are forever a part of my life!!!! I love kid tattoos, and your's is really cute.


----------



## purpleRain (Sep 28, 2008)

Originally Posted by *noey1219* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i wanted a tattoo for years-but i wanted it to have meaning. so when i was sure i was done having kids, i got 4 small stars on the top of my foot representing my 4 kids, with each star the color of their birthstone, in their birth order. it's not noticable at work cuz i wear shoes-obviously- but the rest of the time i usually wear flip flops and it can be seen- and i love it! don't regret it all cuz my kids are forever a part of my life!!!! That's cute!


----------



## dani88 (Sep 29, 2008)

Nope, not my thing.  I think when every other person you see has them, it ceases to be original


----------



## Ricci (Sep 29, 2008)

I still havent decided what Im getting on my neck yet ..

ugh help!


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 29, 2008)

Ricci: Hmm....do you want something that's meaningful or just something cute?


----------



## Ricci (Sep 29, 2008)

something to kinda go with my back tattoo but not the same design but I want the same colors

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ricci: Hmm....do you want something that's meaningful or just something cute? these are the colors this is the tattoo i got done


----------



## coke (Sep 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *dani88* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nope, not my thing.  I think when every other person you see has them, it ceases to be original  I doubt most people get them to be original..


----------



## Ricci (Sep 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *coke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I doubt most people get them to be original.. true I get them cuz i love body art


----------



## Johnnie (Sep 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *coke* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I doubt most people get them to be original..




How about just the flower? That'd be pretty!

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif something to kinda go with my back tattoo but not the same design but I want the same colors 
these are the colors

this is the tattoo i got done

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...0Tattoos/1.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...yBackpiece.jpg

http://i70.photobucket.com/albums/i9...2-08-32540.jpg


----------



## elegance1 (Dec 1, 2008)

i like tatoos, however i think they are quite painful so i would rather not opt for it.


----------



## LovinMakeup (Dec 6, 2008)

I have 2 tattoos. One on the nape of my neck is the chinese symbol for love. My husband has the same tattoo. I also have one on my lower back and its a tribal heart with tribal swirls from one hip bone to the other. The bottom point of the heart sits on my tailbone. It was my first tattoo and it's a rather large one but I still LOVE it! I don't regret either of them because they were both done at significant times in my life.


----------



## MACGin (Dec 8, 2008)

I have 10 tattoos.

On my right ankle I have a Sgian Dhubh which is a scottish dagger. I also have a star on that ankle.

On my left ankle I have a crescent moon.

On my right wrist I have an 8th note.

On my left wrist I have a 16th note.

On my left bicep I have a heart shaped padlock - its locked - with 2 skeleton keys behind it

Behind my right ear I have a broken heart.

Behind my left ear I have a shooting star with star tipped flames.

On the back of my neck I have a trebel clef.

The most recent tattoo I have gotten is on my right foot. It is a memorial tat for my mother who passed away when I was 15, my Aunt (mom's sister) who passed away 4 years ago and my Grandmother (their mom) who passed away this passed March - all of cancer. It is a turtle (my mother loved turtles) a dolphin sort of curved around the turtle (my aunt loved dolphins) surrounded by water (grandma loved the ocean and lived near it her whole life). On the turtles back are music notes - those are for me.

I'm getting another for my birthday in January.


----------



## -Chelsey- (Mar 12, 2009)

Here are my tattoos..

My first one I got done in Vegas when I was 17. I love it!










My second one I got done last year for my mom, it's on my left forearm.

It says "For all that you've done, For all that you do, For all that I am, I owe to you. MP" (MP is her initials.)


----------



## Anjel. (Mar 12, 2009)

I have only 2 tattoos which wish I could've got more last year but its been hectic enough. I have one on my hip that I got in Guam when I went to visit for my Grandfathers funeral, and also it was my daughters 1rst birthday when we were there. So my family threw her a huge hello kitty party, so I got a tattoo of my daughters name underneath my lil hello kitty.

I also have 3 shooting stars on my foot that I got for me, my mom, and my daughter.

I planned on getting one this year for my birthday in may, but since I'm preggers I'm waiting till after the baby is born.

But other than tattoos I've been pierced about 10+ times, I only have 4 ATM cause some closed on me. plus I had to take one where I pierced *cough down there, and my belly button. cause didn't want to worry about it while I was pregnant.

But my husband is only 23 and he has about 5. But he has two half sleeves, and two on both calves that cover half the leg, and one on his back. He's pretty crazy, he wants more too.

Here was the one I was gonna get for my birthday before I found out I was knocked up. haha






It wasn't actually a tattoo, I found it on model mayhem on some body painters portfolio he did for a body paint expo or something but I thought was gorgeous and wanted to get something like it.


----------



## Geek (Mar 12, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Anjel.* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

I have only 2 tattoos which wish I could've got more last year but its been hectic enough. I have one on my hip that I got in Guam when I went to visit for my Grandfathers funeral, and also it was my daughters 1rst birthday when we were there. So my family threw her a huge hello kitty party, so I got a tattoo of my daughters name underneath my lil hello kitty.I also have 3 shooting stars on my foot that I got for me, my mom, and my daughter.

I planned on getting one this year for my birthday in may, but since I'm preggers I'm waiting till after the baby is born.

But other than tattoos I've been pierced about 10+ times, I only have 4 ATM cause some closed on me. plus I had to take one where I pierced *cough down there, and my belly button. cause didn't want to worry about it while I was pregnant.

But my husband is only 23 and he has about 5. But he has two half sleeves, and two on both calves that cover half the leg, and one on his back. He's pretty crazy, he wants more too.

Here was the one I was gonna get for my birthday before I found out I was knocked up. haha

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v6...el/sideart.jpg

It wasn't actually a tattoo, I found it on model mayhem on some body painters portfolio he did for a body paint expo or something but I thought was gorgeous and wanted to get something like it.




Whoa!!!!! Easy girl. wow


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 12, 2009)

i have two tattoos, one is just a small sun on my lower back (a tramp stamp)

the other one is about the size of the tattoo anjel. posted.

it is a peacock siting on a branch, and it is on the left side of my back. it starts at my shoulder and ends at my hip.


----------



## makeupbycat (Mar 12, 2009)

No tatoos, but I had always wanted to one around my feet. Maybe like a Henna Style tatoo, they are so pretty!


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 12, 2009)

I have 4 tattoos, but want more.

Ladybug on the back of my neck

Tiger lily on my ankle (thinking about getting it covered)

Heart on right shoulder (sloppily done, need it covered)

And on my lower back, in Chinese "Jesus Christ is my saviour". That's my favorite one.


----------



## Killah Kitty (Mar 14, 2009)

Originally Posted by *-Chelsey-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here are my tattoos..
My first one I got done in Vegas when I was 17. I love it!





http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...lsey/Me089.jpg

My second one I got done last year for my mom, it's on my left forearm.

It says "For all that you've done, For all that you do, For all that I am, I owe to you. MP" (MP is her initials.)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...elsey/DGJG.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v2...elsey/ZSFH.jpg

Love your tattoos!


----------



## cracottepink (Apr 16, 2009)

no i don t have a tatoo,i think i will maybe have one if the ink was kind of very light color

and something very thing,but as i wish to become a flight attendant no tatoo for me,

AJ is such a beauty ,she could throw on her face a jar of yogurt she will still look

great ,and her tatoo look good on her,but i have to say if she didnt have them she will look great as well

but i guess they have meaning for her,so this is what is important.


----------

